# What has happened to the CycleChat Facebook page?



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2013)

Just tried to find it, but its no there anymore.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Sep 2013)

I've just looked, and it is still there.


----------



## Shaun (9 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Just tried to find it, but its no there anymore.



The old cyclechat.dot.net account has been retired ... we have a new community page - here: https://www.facebook.com/Cyclechat


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2013)

Aye, I've seen that. It's not as good as a group pge though.


----------



## Shaun (9 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Aye, I've seen that. It's not as good as a group pge though.



As a self-confessed non-Facebooker I've no idea what a group page is??!

I don't want a personal Facebook account and assumed a Community Page was the next best thing we could have for CC - are there other options?


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2013)

What you have linked to is a fan page.

A group allows the members to be more involved.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Sep 2013)

Mmmmm. The fb page just links directly to here. Group page means you can chat on there too.


----------



## Shaun (9 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> What you have linked to is a fan page.
> 
> A group allows the members to be more involved.



Sounds better - can you PM some details and I'll see about getting switched over.


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Sounds better - can you PM some details and I'll see about getting switched over.


It might not be worth your trouble TBH. Did many people use the old cyclechat group? I only asked because I'd only found the group recently and it was quite nice putting faces to names (ie nosying at everyones profiles!)


----------



## Shaun (9 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> It might not be worth your trouble TBH. Did many people use the old cyclechat group? I only asked because I'd only found the group recently and it was quite nice putting faces to names (ie nosying at everyones profiles!)



Well it may be - I think people preferred the other thing we had - we had more friends/likes but the name didn't fit well so I thought I'd go for the page thing.

I'm not a user of FB myself but thought it would be good to have a CycleChat presence so that CC'ers who FB could say hello and maybe pass our details on to friends who cycle and FB too?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> I'm not a user of FB myself but thought it would be good to have a CycleChat presence so that CC'ers who FB could say hello and maybe pass our details on to friends who cycle and FB too?


It seems the FB cc page has only 72 likes, disproportionate number compared with the members of the forums.
I think because the content is almost a carbon copy of the threads on here.
There are no mentions of other "cycling stuff" like, say, cycling shows, events, ladies cycling attire  controversial cycling initiatives (nice way code anybody?), links with Netherlands cycling, you get my drift.
To get more traffic you need (as an admin to the page) to "like" more cycling pages, so their posts will show in yours.
If you cannae be bothered with FB yourself, make a few mods admins 
You could ask @mickle to help, his Cyclorama page has good content, 5900 likes.


----------



## on the road (10 Sep 2013)

73 likes now 

I think the only reason it doesn't have many likes is because no one knows about it, I only stumbled across it after coming to the support section, something that I very rarely do.


----------



## Sara_H (10 Sep 2013)

@Shaun, your facebook set up may be different to mine, but on my facebook homepage theres a list of clickable links, one is "Groups", if I select it, it presents me with a list of groups I'm a member of, and also an option to "Create a group".


----------



## Spinney (10 Sep 2013)

But @Shaun - if you want traffic to THIS site, why dilute it with a facebook site that people can have conversations on? At present, it is a bit like a shop window for CycleChat - more likely to get people to come here if they can't get the full thing on facebook.


----------



## Shaun (10 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> @Shaun, your facebook set up may be different to mine, but on my facebook homepage theres a list of clickable links, one is "Groups", if I select it, it presents me with a list of groups I'm a member of, and also an option to "Create a group".



I think that's the different between a corporate / fan / community page - and a personal account. I don't have a personal account so can't "like" stuff, have 'friends' or post comments etc. Limiting by comparison I guess!


----------



## Shaun (10 Sep 2013)

Spinney said:


> But @Shaun - if you want traffic to THIS site, why dilute it with a facebook site that people can have conversations on? At present, it is a bit like a shop window for CycleChat - more likely to get people to come here if they can't get the full thing on facebook.



The idea was simply to bring CycleChat to a wider audience in the hope we can expand out little community; have people befriend CC on Facebook and interact with us there, and in doing so have that interaction broadcast to people they know.

I'm a tech guy, not a marketing guy, so perhaps it's simply better to let people do that themselves, naturally, via their own social media interactions.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Sep 2013)

Something I have become aware of this year, up here in CC Ecosse land, is that some of the 'regulars' have not been following the Informal Rides on the main CC Forum but on CC Facebook (which I don't do). This has meant that they only get their information about the rides from the Facebook page, not the main forum, - which they have not been on much, if at all.

I would like to see them back on 'main CC', not on FB.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Sep 2013)

Yep, I think if the fb page is more interactive, people will stay there rather than coming to the forum to chat.


----------



## Shaun (10 Sep 2013)

Well you've given me some food for thought ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2013)

Well, @Shaun could look into the revenue aspect of having a cc fb page with lots of traffic. If it's worth developing a "well liked" page to attract sponsors, us "chatty" members could help


----------



## Spinney (11 Sep 2013)

You could start another three word thread for welsh dragon...


----------



## sazzaa (11 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Aye, I've seen that. It's not as good as a group pge though.


 
Agreed! I'd be more likely to post in a closed group than on a public page. Forums are for cycling discussions, Facebook is for being a bit more sociable and having a nosey at profiles etc!


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2013)

Having thought about it for a few days I'm going to close the CC Facebook fan page for now (as well as those associated with the "other" forums).

Thanks to those who've visited the fan page and liked it, but I don't really have the time to develop them properly at the moment and feel my time would be better spent on the sites themselves.


----------

